# Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?



## blackdevil (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

welche Personen eines Angelvereins haben die Möglichkeit nicht bekannte Personen am Vereinsgewässer zu kontrollieren. Darf dies jedes Mitglied oder nur der vom Verein bestellte Fischereiaufseher?
Welche Unterschiede bestehen in den auszuübenden Möglichkeiten beider Personengruppen. Wie sollte man überhaupt vorgehen, wenn ein "Schwarzangler" überführt wird?
Wo findet man dazu gesetzliche Regelungen /Richtlinien?


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

Kommt aufs jeweilge Bundesland an.
In B-W haben staatlich bestellte Aufseher polizeiähnliche Rechte, vom Vereins bestellten praktisch keine außer der Aufforderung die Karte zu zeigen (und auch das muss man da eigentlich nicht), Vereinsmitglieder haben keinerlei Rechte sich die Karten zeigen zu lassen.

Beim Verdacht auf "Schwarzangeln" bleibt bei uns eigentlich nur Anzeige bei der Polizei (es sei denn es weist sich jemand freiwillig aus).


----------



## blackdevil (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

mmm es geht hier um das Bundesland Sachsen-Anhalt.  Leider finde ich keine Hinweise darauf, welche Befugnisse Fischereiaufseher hier haben. Allerdings denke ich das jedes Vereinsmitglied am eigenen Vereinsgewässer die Möglichkeit hat, nicht bekannte Personen, dazu aufzufordern, die Gastanglerkarte vorzuzeigen. Sollte diese verwärt bleiben, bleibt mithein nur der Anruf bei der Polizei. Gleiches wird aber auch dem Fischereiaufseher blühen, wenn der Gegenüber nicht gewillt ist eine gültige Angelkarte vorzuweisen oder.


----------



## cafabu (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

Moin blackdevil,
hilft Dir in Sachsen Anhalt nicht viel weiter, aber bei uns Hamburg und im Verein ist es so: Laut Vereinssatzungen sind Mitglieder aufgefordert Angelkollegen an Vereinsgewässern zu kontollieren. Vereinsfischereiaufseher sind per Vereinsausweis berechtigt zur Kontrolle. Beide Kontrollen können verweigert werden, dann ist die Polizei zu benachrichtigen, die dann die Kontrolle erzwingen kann. Zusätzlich gibt es behördliche Fischereiaufseher (Freie Gewässer und Landesverband), die, bei Verweigerung, allerdings auch die Polizei holen.
Auskunft müsste eigendlich das für die Region zuständige Wirtschafts- und Ordnungsamt erteilen.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Heuxs (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

Wenn man dann die Polizei anrufen würde.......denkt Ihr das die Kommen?
   Die können nicht mal in der Stadt für Ortnung sorgen.........(Unterbesetzt)

   Heuxs


----------



## Fischpaule (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

Moin
In Sachsen Anhalt sagt der §34 FischG aus, wer die Aufgabe einer Fischereiaufsicht (im Gesetz "Fischereischutzberechtigter" genannt) durchführen darf:
Inhaber unbeschränkter Fischereirechte (also Angler nicht, da sie nur beschränkte Fischereirechte haben),
Die Fischereibehörde,
Von der Fischereibehörde bestellte (also staatlich bestellte) Fischereiaufseher.
Zusätzlich Forst- bzw. Polizeibeamte, wenn sie die entsprechenden Kenntnisse besitzen (Fischereiverordnung)

http://www.vdff-fischerei.de/html/body_body_l_1.HTM


Was die Befugnisse der Fischereischutzberechtigten angeht, so sind sie berechtigt, Personalien festzustellen bzw. Fangmittel zur Gefahrenabwehr zu beschlagnahmen.
Sollte man sich weigern einem Fischereiaufseher die Einsicht in Papiere zu gewährleisten bzw. eine Kontrolle der Fanggeräte und Fänge (auch in Fahrzeugen) verhindern, so stellt das eine Ordnungswidrigkeit dar.
Erzwungen, kann die Feststellung der Personalien bzw. die Beschlagnahmung nur durch Polizei- bzw. Forstbeamte werden, die in uneinsichtigen Fällen zur Amtshilfe hinzugezogen werden.

Gruß, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

Ist dann ähnlich wie in B-W.


----------



## schrauber78 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

also sagen wir mal so, wenn du dich ausweist und dann den anderen fragst, ob er dir seinen zeigt, kannst du das machen, aber du kannst es nicht von ihm verlangen. dann hast du aber das recht, die grün-weissen anzurufen und den verdacht der schwarzangelei anzeigen. dann müssen sie rauskommen und dem verdacht nachkommen.
aber ich denke mal, das jeder der nix zu verbergen hat, auch keine probleme hat, dir seine papiere zu zeigen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*



> dann müssen sie rauskommen und dem verdacht nachkommen.


Und können Dir die Einsatzkosten aufdrücken (bei uns sind das so um die 150,00 Euro), falls er doch einen Schein hat....


----------



## schrauber78 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

bist du dir da sicher? ich nämlich nicht. ich muss mich da glatt mal schlau fragen. gott sei dank hab ich gleich einen hier im forum...


----------



## blackdevil (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

m.E. kann hier ein Vergehen gegen ein Gesetz vorliegen (Fischwilderei) und daher müssen unsere Freunde und Helfer kommen und den Sachverhalt klären. Und dies ohne die Auferlegung der entstandenen Kosten.


----------



## darth carper (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

Interessant!
Wußte noch gar nicht, daß in anderen Bundesländern die Polizeieinsätze Geld kosten.
In NRW ist nur ein Einsatz bei einem Fehlalarm einer Alarmanlage kostenpflichtig und ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir auch nicht vorstellen, daß es woanders anders ist.


----------



## heinzrch (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

Bei uns steht in der Vereinssatzung, daß die Fischereierlaubnis auch anderen fischereiberechtigten Kollegen gezeigt werden muß. Wird das verweigert, gibts mit Sicherheit einen Rüffel vom Vorstand, wenn nicht sogar mehr (Verstoß gegen die Satzung kann disziplinarisch geahndet werden).


----------



## jaeger (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

Nur dass Gastangler eher selten die Vereinssatzung lesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*



> Bei uns steht in der Vereinssatzung, daß die Fischereierlaubnis auch anderen fischereiberechtigten Kollegen gezeigt werden muß


Ist rechtlich aber halt nur für Veereinsmitglieder durchzusetzen, nicht für Gastangler.

Auch da kann keiner was machen, wenn da einer den Schein nicht zeigen will (höchstens beim näxten Mal keine Karte mehr ausgeben ))


----------



## LAC (15. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

In einigen satzungen der vereine steht sehr viel geschrieben, sie haben an alles gedacht, damit ihr "fischereiaufseher" eine kontrolle durchführen kann, in wirklichkeit jedoch kann er vereinsmitglieder kontrollieren, da diese sich nach den satzungen halten müssen - jedoch mehr nicht. 
Er darf zwar andere angler oder schwarzangler bitten, ihre erlaubnispapiere zu zeigen, da er fischereiaufseher ist, jedoch wenn diese sagen, da kann ja jeder komnmen und es nicht machen, dann treten die ersten probleme auf - was ja schon mal vorkommt. 

Dann sollte er den staatlichen aufseher (der auch nichts machen kann) bzw. schnellstens die polizei benachrichtigen, denn nur die ist zuständig für eine überprüfung sämtlicher papiere vor ort bzw. durch mitnahme der personen, wenn sie sich nicht ausweisen können bzw. strafbar gemacht haben

Nun kann ich es nicht mehr genau sagen, sollten sie jedoch nicht die papiere zeigen, darf der fischereiaufseher, die angelruten sicherstellen bis die polizei kommt. Dann kann es gefährlich werden, da jeder normale mensch der papiere hat, diese auch zeigt und wenn man nicht aufpasst, können diesen bösen jungs, schon mal handgreiflich werden.
Damit muss man leben, wenn man sich als polizei des gewässers fühlt und genau nach den vereinssatzungen vorgeht - schlechte karten gehabt, man lernt darus.


----------



## gründler (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> In einigen satzungen der vereine steht sehr viel geschrieben, sie haben an alles gedacht, damit ihr "fischereiaufseher" eine kontrolle durchführen kann, in wirklichkeit jedoch kann er vereinsmitglieder kontrollieren, da diese sich nach den satzungen halten müssen - jedoch mehr nicht.
> Er darf zwar andere angler oder schwarzangler bitten, ihre erlaubnispapiere zu zeigen, da er fischereiaufseher ist, jedoch wenn diese sagen, da kann ja jeder komnmen und es nicht machen, dann treten die ersten probleme auf - was ja schon mal vorkommt.
> 
> Dann sollte er den staatlichen aufseher (der auch nichts machen kann) bzw. schnellstens die polizei benachrichtigen, denn nur die ist zuständig für eine überprüfung sämtlicher papiere vor ort bzw. durch mitnahme der personen, wenn sie sich nicht ausweisen können bzw. strafbar gemacht haben
> ...


 
hi
hier nochmal ein kleiner Auszug aus meiner NDS Fischereiaufsehermappe.
Und hier sind Gastangler genau so zu Behandeln Bezw.zu Handhaben wie Einheimische Angler.


Gemeinden können auch geeignete andere nicht in ihren Diensten stehenden Personen zu Fischereiaufsehern stellen.
Sie werden auf Vorschlag ihres Dienstherren bestellt oder abberufen.Da sie zur Gemeinde in keinem Dienstverhältnis stehen müssen,aber auch ebenso können,haftet diese nicht für ihre tätigkeit.Dennoch wird solch ein Fischereiaufseher mit der Bestellung mit einer öffentlichen Tätigkeit betraut,die mit hoheitlichen Befugnissen verbunden ist.Er hat damit die Rechtsstellung eines Beliehenen.
Die Fischereiaufseher entsprechen etwa den *Jagdaufsehern *nach § 25 BJG sowie Feld und Forsthütern nach § 16 FFOG.

Alle bestellten Vollzugsbeamten haben die Befugnisse
Durchsuchungen von Gegenständen.
Betreten von Grundstücken.
Befahren von Gewässern.
Ausserdem haben sie Berechtigung Ausweise zu Prüfen.

Gleiches gilt für die auf Grund des Beliehenen bestellten Fischereiaufsehers.Weitere Befugnisse stehen ihnen nicht zu sondern nur den Vollzugsbeamten(Beliehenen) selbst,also denjenigen die sich in einem Dienstverhältnis zur Gemeinde,und sei es als Ehrenbeamter befinden. Gemäß § VollzBeaVO sind insbesondere=

*Anordnungsbefugnis auf Grund §11 Nds SoG;*

*Identitätsfeststellung § 12 Nds SOG;*

*Platzverweisung $ 15 Nds SOG;*

*Durchsuchungen von Personen und Sachen z.b Fischereifahrzeuge insgesamt,nicht nur beschränkt auf Sachen.*

*Sicherstellung von Sachen § 24 Nds SOG; *

*Anwendung unmittelbaren Zwangs §§ 49 bis 53 Nds SOG; mit Ausnahme des Waffengebrauchs.*

Für den Umfang der zustehenden Befugnisse kommt es auf deren Erfoderlichkeit bei der Ausübung der Tätigkeit an § 4 Satz § VollzBeaVo.Dementsprechend ist der Umfang bei der Bestellung zu bestimmen § 5 Abs. 1. VollzBeaVO.

Zuständig ist die Gemeinde für die Bestellung in deren Bezirk in die die betreffende Person tätig werden soll.Die Gemeinde in deren Gebiet sie wohnt ist nicht maßgebend.Ein Vollzugsbeamter oder Fischereiaufseher kann auch von einer weiteren Gemeinde für ihr Hoheitsgebiet berufen werden.

Die Gemeinden sind ebenfalls befugt,bei ihnen tätige Personen zu *Vollzugsbeamten *für die *Fischereiaufsicht* in Binnengewässern zu bestellen,oder zu benennen.§ 72 Abs.2 NGO 


Das heist jeder *Fischereiaufseher* kann zu einem *Vollzugsbeamten* bestellt, beliehen werden.


lg.


----------



## Parasol (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

Hallo Gründler,

die Darstellung trifft die Sache exakt, alles andere ist nicht praktikabel. Einzig anders aus bayerischer Sicht sehe ich, daß nicht die Gemeinde den Fischereiaufseher bestätigen kann, sondern die Kreisverwaltungsbehörde. Die Gemeinde kann diese Bestellung aber beantragen.

Was Regelungen von Vereinen anbetrifft, daß jedes Mitglied jeden kontrollieren kann oder soll, ist bedenklich. Jeder Kontrollierende muß sich als Kontrollperson ausweisen können. Kann der Kontrollierende sich nicht ausweisen, ist eine Verweigerung der Personendaten des Anglers ohne Kosequenz. Stellt euch mal Vereine vor, die um die 1.000 Mitglieder haben, die sich untereinander nicht einmal kennen. Jetzt treffen am Wasser 2 Querköpfe aufeinander, die die gleichen Rechte haben. (Kontrolliere Du erst mich, dann ich Dich, oder doch lieber erst umgekehrt?).

Alle Fragen dieses Treads lassen sich leicht aus den Landesfischereigesetzen oder den dazugehörigen Ausführungsbestimmungen via Internet beantworten.


----------



## Fischpaule (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*



gründler schrieb:


> Das heist jeder *Fischereiaufseher* kann zu einem *Vollzugsbeamten* bestellt, beliehen werden.



Na da wirst du etwas falsch interpretiert haben....


----------



## kaipiranja (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ist rechtlich aber halt nur für Veereinsmitglieder durchzusetzen, nicht für Gastangler.
> 
> Auch da kann keiner was machen, wenn da einer den Schein nicht zeigen will (höchstens beim näxten Mal keine Karte mehr ausgeben ))


 

...das glaube ich nicht, mit einem entsprechenden Vermerk gegen eine Unterschrift beim Verkauf der Karten kann sich kein Gastangler dem Vorzeigen entziehen...wenn er nicht Vorzeigt ist er halt dran, egal ob er die Karte halt hat oder nicht. Im ersten Fall wegen Fischwilderei im letzteren könnte ich mir gut Vorstellen das er eventuelle Anfahrtkosten der Trachtengruppe zahlen müsste...

KAI


----------



## LAC (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

@ Gründer
all dieses was du gepostet hast ist richtig, jedoch können auch diese von der stadt bzw. kreis bestellten fischereiaufseher nichts machen, wenn probleme auftreten. Sie sind dann gezwungen die polizei zu informieren - denn nur die kann um eine überprüfung der papiere, sie vorläufig festnehmen und mit zur wache nehmen.

Ich spreche jedoch von den ganzen fischereiaufsehern, der einzelnen vereine. Die haben gar nichts in der hand, nur ein blatt papier vom verein - das ist etwa so, als wenn man ihnen ein taschenkalender in blattform zeigt. Von dieses fischereiaufseher war bei mir die rede. Einige vereine haben reichlich davon, da jeder gerne diese tätigkeit ausüben will. weil 
diese vom verein beauftragten personen ja eine "macht" haben - das glauben sie - und so kommt es dann schon mal vor, dass er bei einer kontrolle dabei ins wasser fällt, weill er eine gruppe von menschen, die dort camping und auch geangelt haben, vertreiben wollte.

Kein anglertatein, sondern wahre begebenheiten - so ist ein vereinsleben, mann kann immer etwas lustig erleben. Nun war ich nie fischereiaufseher, jedoch habe ich im laufe meiner aktiven zeit im verein, reichlich gerätschaften, von netzen über reusen bis hin zu angelsachen eingezogen und auch anzeigen wegen fischwilderei gestellt - ohne blaue augen zu bekommen - ein ausweis hatte ich auch - aber keinen von der polizei.


----------



## Fischpaule (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> jedoch können auch diese von der stadt bzw. kreis bestellten fischereiaufseher nichts machen, wenn probleme auftreten. Sie sind dann gezwungen die polizei zu informieren - denn nur die kann um eine überprüfung der papiere, sie vorläufig festnehmen und mit zur wache nehmen.



Moin 
Genau das meinte ich, 
Vereinsaufseher können nur bitten und sonst nix
staatlich bestellte Aufseher können bittend fordern und sonst nix
Vollzugsbeamte können fordern und durchsetzen - am besten natürlich auch bittend

Da es vor knapp zwei jahrzehnten bei uns noch normal war, das jeder Angler jeden Anderen kontrollieren durfte (es hat ja auch sonst jeder jeden kontrolliert :q), habe ich auch schon einige "Platzwächter" gesehen, die bei einer Kontrolle einen Freischwimmer gemacht haben...
Ich selbst habe bei meinen, zugegeben seltenen, Kontrollen als staatlicher Fischereiaufseher noch keine bösen Auseinandersetzungen gehabt - wie man in den Wald reinruft...

Gruss, der Fischpaule |wavey:


----------



## FisherMan66 (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

Wer denn nun kontrollieren darf, ist ja von den Vorrednern schon ausgiebig diskutiert worden.

Ich glaube, es geht vielen hier um das Verhalten gegenüber profilierungssüchtigen Vereinsmitgliedern jeglicher Coleur.

Jeder zur Fischereiaufsicht bestellte, bzw. beliehene, der ein wenig auf sich hält, verhält sich in der Regel auch gemäß seinen Anweisungen. Soll heißen, er bleibt freundlich, weist sich aus, fragt nach den Angelpapieren und überprüft ob meine Fischerei sich in den rechtlichen Bahnen bewegt. 
Hier gibt es überhaupt kein Problem für mich, mich an seine Anweisungen zu halten.

Viel schlimmer sind Vereinsmitglieder, die meinen, sie sind es. Wollen einen auf dicken Max machen. Eigentlich sind es nur armseelige Wichte.
In der Regel läuft das bei denen so ab: "Ausweiskontrolle"!!

Von mir gibt es dann ersteinmal ein freundliches  "Guten Tag", bzw. "Petri Heil". Im Anschluß stelle ich sofort die Frage, ob sie sich denn entsprechend ausweisen können, dass sie mich kontrollieren dürfen. (Jeder, der es darf, kann sich nämlich entsprechend ausweisen)
Bekomm ich dann zur Antwort, man wäre ja schließlich im Verein, dann bekommen sie von mir nur ein freundliches Lächeln und ein striktes  NEIN zur Kontrolle der Angelpapiere. Ich weise dann freundlich darauf hin, dass man mir entweder entsprechende Berechtigungen vorzeigt, oder mit einer Person zurückkommt, die es darf. 

Zweimal habe ich so etwas schon durch. Einmal kam der arme Wicht mit seinem Vereinsvorsitzenden zurück, der dann in Besitz eines Ausweises zur Fischereiaufsicht war. Nach freundlicher Anfrage zeigte ich diesem dann auch gern meine Papiere. 
Das andere mal kam das angepisste Vereinsmitglied mit den netten Herren in grün zurück. Denen gegenüber wies ich mich natürlich aus. Auf die Frage der Polizisten, warum er mich denn anzeigen wollte, sagte er, dass ich mich ihm als Vereinsmitglied gegenüber nicht ausweisen wollte. Kurzum: Nach der netten Zurechweisung durch die beiden freundlichen Gesetzeshüter war der arme Tropf erst recht der Angesc******e.

Wie schon gesagt, wir sind zwar verpflichtet, uns ausweisen zu können, aber nicht gegenüber Hinz und Kunz. Die, die Kontrollieren dürfen, wissen auch wie das geht und was sie zu beachten haben.

In meinem Verein gibt es solch ein Verhlten der Vereinsmitglieder Gott sei Dank nicht. Die einzigen, die kontrollieren, sind die, die von der Gemeinde dazu bestellt sind und diese können sich mit Ausweis und Plakette ausweisen. 
Vermeintliche Kontrollen seitens der normalen Vereinsmitglieder werden vom Vorstand in keinster Weise geduldet.


----------



## arno (16. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

Moin!
Jedes Vereinsmitglied darf jeder Zeit an dem zum Verein gehörenden Gewässer kontrollieren, also nach den Papieren fragen.
Wo steht das es verboten ist?
Ich gehöre zum Verein, also habe ich die gleichen Ansprüche wie jedes andere Mitglied.
Der kontrollierte braucht seinen Ausweis natürlich nicht zeigen.
Damit macht er sich aber des Schwarzangeln verdächtig.
Daraufhin kann das Vereinsmitglied die Polizei rufen und sagen, das der begründete Verdacht auf Schwarzangelei besteht.
Natürlich wird das Vereinsmitglied nichts für den Polizeieinsatz bezahlen müssen.
Denn wenn ich wegen etwas anderen die Polizei rufe, zb. einen Einbruch und die Polizei kommt und die Täter sind inzwischen weg, kann ich auch nicht zur Rechenschaft gezogen werden.
Wer würde denn dann noch die Polizei rufen, wenn er die Anfahrt bezahlen muss?


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

@Arno

Schon richtig, kann aber für den Jeden "IM Verein" leicht nen Schuss nach hinten bewirken, wenn sich ein Verdacht als unwahr rausstellt.


----------



## arno (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

Klar, aber er darf es und muss keinen Polizeieinsatz bezahlen.
Und jetzt geh ich inne Haia!
Gute Nacht!


----------



## Fischpaule (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

Fragen darf mich auch jeder Passant wenn er möchte...:q


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Fragen darf mich auch jeder Passant wenn er möchte...:q


Könnte sein dass er dich dann aber auch besonders gern hat und bei nicht schmeckender Antwort, gleich zur nächsten Dienststelle weiter läuft. Sind halt schon harte Zeiten geworden Mann oh Mann... #d


----------



## Fischpaule (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

Na ja, die Antwort könnte vielleicht die Uhrzeit sein oder die Wetterlage...:m

Ich glaube, ich weiche schon wieder zu sehr vom Thema ab, werd dann wohl mal mein Nachtlager aufsuchen, bevor ich noch mehr Unsinn schreibe.

#h


----------



## Zanderfänger (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

Fischpaule, da hats schon die dollsten Dinger |znaika: gegeben aber trotzdem Nachti Nacht... #u


----------



## Parasol (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

Hallo,
die unterschiedlichen Meinungen kommen auch aus unterschiedlichen Bundesländern, deren Gesetze *geringfügig* voneinander abweichen. Dabei ist es doch so einfach, wenn man sich die einschlägigen Landesgesetze vornimmt.

In Bayer z.B. sind folgende § und Art. maßgebend:

*AVFiG** § 30*

*Dienstabzeichen, Dienstausweis*

1 Die Fischereiaufseher (Art. 87 Abs. 1 des Fischereigesetzes für Bayern) erhalten von der Kreisverwaltungsbehörde ein Dienstabzeichen und einen Dienstausweis. 2 Das Dienstabzeichen ist bei Ausübung der Aufsichtstätigkeit nach außen sichtbar zu tragen.
*
BayFiG Art. 35*

 (4) 1 Wer den Fischfang ausübt, ohne selbst der Fischereiberechtigte oder Fischereipächter zu sein, muß einen gültigen Erlaubnisschein bei sich führen und diesen auf Verlangen den Polizeibeamten, den Fischereiaufsehern sowie den Fischereiberechtigten und Fischereipächtern zur Prüfung aushändigen. 
*
BayFiG** Art. 87*

(1) Die bestätigten Fischereiaufseher und die als Fischereivollzugsbeamte im Außendienst eingesetzten Beamten staatlicher Behörden (Fischereiaufseher) haben die Aufgabe, die Einhaltung von Rechtsvorschriften, die den Schutz und die Erhaltung der Fischbestände, die Pflege und Sicherung ihrer Lebensgrundlagen und die Ausübung der Fischerei regeln und deren Übertretung mit Strafe oder mit Geldbuße bedroht ist, zu überwachen und Zuwiderhandlungen gegen diese Rechtsvorschriften festzustellen, zu verhüten, zu unterbinden und bei ihrer Verfolgung mitzuwirken.
(2) Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Personen, die auf, an oder in der Nähe von Gewässern mit Fanggeräten angetroffen werden, jederzeit
1.die Identität feststellen,
2.die Aushändigung des Fischereischeins einschließlich des Jugendfischereischeins sowie des Erlaubnisscheins zur Prüfung verlangen,
3.die mitgeführten Fanggeräte und die gefangenen Fische, auch soweit sie sich in Fahrzeugen befinden, sowie die Fischbehälter besichtigen.
(3) Die Fischereiaufseher können bei Verdacht einer Zuwiderhandlung gegen die in Absatz 1 genannten Rechtsvorschriften zu deren Verhütung oder Unterbindung in entsprechender Anwendung des Polizeiaufgabengesetzes9) 
1.die Identität von Personen feststellen,
2.eine Person von einem Ort verweisen oder ihr vorübergehend das Betreten eines Orts verbieten (Platzverweisung),
3.Fische und andere Sachen sicherstellen, die unberechtigt erlangt worden sind oder bei Zuwiderhandlungen gegen Rechtsvorschriften nach Absatz 1 verwendet wurden oder verwendet werden sollen.
(4) Im Rahmen ihrer Befugnisse nach den Absätzen 2 und 3 sind die Fischereiaufseher berechtigt, Grundstücke mit Ausnahme von Wohnungen zu betreten und unbeschadet des Art. 27 Abs. 4 des Bayerischen Wassergesetzes 2) Gewässer zu befahren.
(5) 1 Die Führer von Wasserfahrzeugen, von denen aus Fischfang betrieben wird, haben auf Anruf sofort ihre Fahrzeuge anzuhalten und auf Verlangen den Fischereiaufseher an Bord zu holen. 2 Die Weiterfahrt ist erst zulässig, wenn der Fischereiaufseher dies gestattet.
(6) 1 Aufgaben und Befugnisse, die sich aus anderen Rechtsvorschriften ergeben, bleiben unberührt. 2 Dies gilt insbesondere für Fischereiaufseher, die Hilfsbeamte der Staatsanwaltschaft sind.
[FONT=&quot](7) [/FONT][FONT=&quot]1[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Die Fischereiaufseher müssen bei der Ausübung ihrer Tätigkeit ein Dienstabzeichen tragen und bei dienstlichem Einschreiten auf Verlangen den Dienstausweis vorzeigen, sofern nicht die Ausweisung aus Sicherheitsgründen unzumutbar ist. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]2[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Das Staatsministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten erläßt im Einvernehmen mit dem Staatsministerium des Innern durch Rechtsverordnung Vorschriften über das Dienstabzeichen.

****
Darüber hinaus können Verein nicht eigenmächtig Kontrollinstanzen berufen, zumindest nicht mit den Rechten der bestellten Aufseher.
[/FONT]


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*



arno schrieb:


> Moin!
> Jedes Vereinsmitglied darf jeder Zeit an dem zum Verein gehörenden Gewässer kontrollieren, also nach den Papieren fragen.
> Wo steht das es verboten ist?
> Ich gehöre zum Verein, also habe ich die gleichen Ansprüche wie jedes andere Mitglied.


 
Wo steht denn, dass es erlaubt ist? #c

Fragen können mich die Vereinsmitglieder gerne und oft. Sie bekommen auch eine Antwort. Das einzige, was sie nicht bekommen, sind meine Angelpapiere.
Klar steht es ihnen frei, bei begründetem Verdacht auf Schwarzfischerei oder Verstoß gegen Fischerei- und Naturschutzgesetze, die Strafverfolgungsbehörden einzuschalten, nur weiß ich mich dann auch entsprechend zu wehren.
Zu befürchten habe ich ja nichts, da ich nie ohne gültige Papiere ans Angelgewässer gehe.

Sollte mir die Wichtig-Tuerei solcher Vereinsmitglieder allerdings Oberhand nehmen, so würde ich mich ggf. genötigt sehen, meinerseits rechtliche Schritte auf den Weg zu bringen.

Was die Ansprüche eines Mitglieds im Verein angeht, so hat ein Mitglied lediglich das Recht, nach Zahlung des Vereinsbeitrages, am Vereinsleben teilzunehmen. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Den Ablauf des Vereinslebens regelt die Satzung. Über der Satzung stehen noch Recht und Gesetz.

Ich bin weiß Gott nicht irgendein Paragraphenreiter oder Unruhestifter. Nur habe auch ich meine Grenzen, was den kollegialen und fairen Umgang am Wasser angeht. Diese Grenze beginnt dann, wenn sich irgendwelche Wichtig-Tuer dazu berufen fühlen, den anderen das Leben schwer zu machen.

Ich bin selbst Mitglied eines Angelvereins, aber es würde mir nicht im Traum einfallen, andere Angler zu kontrollieren, nur weil ich Vereinsmitglied bin.
Hege ich begründeten Verdacht gegen andere Angler, sei es wegen Schwarzfischerei oder wegen Verstoßes gegen Fischerei- oder Naturschutzgesetze, so muß ich mich, wie jeder andere Bürger auch, an die entsprechenden Personen oder Behörden wenden.
Manchmal helfen aber auch freundliche Worte gegnüber den anderen Anglern weiter.


----------



## gründler (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Na da wirst du etwas falsch interpretiert haben....


 

Ist genau so abgeschrieben wie es hier im Buch und in der Mappe steht,ohne Abänderungen.Das Wort (kann) sollte da Schlüssel sein,kann dazu beliehen werden,muß aber nicht(Staatlicher-Landesfischereiaufseher z.b.)Auch hier gibt es Unterschiede im sagen wir mal (Dienstgrad).Es gibt Aufseher die haben mehr Rechte als andere Aufseher.lg 


zu Fisher mann

bei uns ist es auch so jedes Vereinsmitglied darf mit seinem Vereinspaß am Gewässer kontrollieren,wenn ein Verdacht oder eine Straftat vorliegt oder vorliegen könnte.Steht sogar in der Satzung.lg


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

@ gründler

Das mit dem Vereinspass ist ja gut und schön, nur hast Du doch absolut keine Befugnis damit, solch eine Kontrolle auch durchzusetzen. Und das mit dem Verdacht auf eine Straftat ist mM nach ein wenig weit hergeholt. Wie willst Du das denn begründen? Nur weil ich meine Angelpapiere nicht vorzeige? Bin ja schließlich nur dem bestellten, bzw. beliehenen Personenkreis gegenüber verpflichtet, dieses auch zu tun.

Nix für ungut.


----------



## gründler (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> @ gründler
> 
> Das mit dem Vereinspass ist ja gut und schön, nur hast Du doch absolut keine Befugnis damit, solch eine Kontrolle auch durchzusetzen. Und das mit dem Verdacht auf eine Straftat ist mM nach ein wenig weit hergeholt. Wie willst Du das denn begründen? Nur weil ich meine Angelpapiere nicht vorzeige? Bin ja schließlich nur dem bestellten, bzw. beliehenen Personenkreis gegenüber verpflichtet, dieses auch zu tun.
> 
> Nix für ungut.


 
Richtig aber mit deiner Einstellung machst Du dir keine Freunde(Sei mir nicht böse),mann kann das auch nicht ganz so verbissen sehen.Wenn ein Mitglied dich höflich fragt,muß man nicht gleich auf Sturr stellen.(oder hast Du was zu befürchten?)
Ich habe knapp 20 Aufseher zu betreuen und deren Fälle zu bearbeiten und weiter zu leiten,Sitzungen wegen Verstößen einleiten usw. usw.Auch da gab es ähnliche Fälle wie hier im Board schon etliche mal Diskutiert wurden.Ich könnte hier Seiten füllen mit Fällen Verstößen Schwarzanglern und Dickköpfigen Vereinsmitgliedern.
z.b.
Fische die nach dem Fang vor Touris in Mülleimern entsorgt wurden.z.b.mehre Hechte bis 80cm nicht ausgenommen,einfach in die Öffentlichen Mülleimer die für Tourris sind entsorgt,weil man Ja alles Töten muß,auch wenn man es nicht haben will.#q

oder:

Schönen Guten Tag,Petri und schon was gefangen?
Angler:Ja
Und was so?
Angler=Geht sie das was an?
Ja Ich glaube schon.
Angler:Ich aber nicht.
Haben Sie eine Gastkarte`?
Angler=mindestens 100Stück.
Na gut dann eben auf die Tour,Hier meine Marke mein Ausweis,könnte Ich mal bitte die Papiere sehen.
Angler:*******,******* ******* ja hab Ich nicht.
Und nun?
Angler:Ja gebe zu Schwarzangler zu sein.
Bitte alles einpacken(Rod Pod 3 Ruten also Hochwertiges Material,wo keiner vermuten würde das der nicht mal ne Prüfung hatte).
Personalien bitte Anzeige folgt.Rest ersparr Ich euch.

Was Ich damit sagen will,wie es im Wald rein ruft so Schallt es auch wieder raus.Er hätte auch freundlich sein können aber Nein,er muste Ja Mister Schlau Spielen.Was ihm in Nach hinein auch nicht geholfen hätte.

Jedes Land hat eigene Regeln jeder Verein hat seine Satzungen.Und jeder Mensch sein eigenen Kopf.Doch wenn man alles und jeden nur mit Lächeln und Spot bewertet,muß man sich nicht wundern wenn das mal nach hinten losgeht.

Hier bei uns wird ab diesem Jahr alles noch Härter durch gesetzt.Es wurde im letzten Jahr soviel ******* gebaut,wo uns die Grüne Seite mit Fotos Anzeigen und Videos,schon mit vollem Einsatz unter Druck setzt,setzte.Das wir auf der letzten Sitzung einschließlich beschlossen haben noch Härter durch zu greifen.
Mann kann nicht nur immer Ja und Armen sagen Augen zu und Durch.Irgendwo gibt es Regeln und Gesetze,und es ist auch von anderen Regionen bekannt das die Schwarzangelei und alles was damit zu tun hat(Reusen Netze Angeln Schnürre,Schwarzangler Verstöße und und und)um ca 60% zu genommen haben.
Und woher soll man wissen wer im Recht ist oder nicht.Sieht man es einem an ob er Papiere hat,oder nicht?Ich glaube nicht. 

Ich Spreche hier Niemand Persönlich an aber manchmal hilft Freundlichkeit mehr als Auf sein Recht zu Pochen.lg


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

@ gründler

Mit meiner Einstellung mache ich mir lediglich keine Freunde bei den Wichtig-Tuern unter den sg. Vereinsmitgliedern.
Du hast ja einen Möglichen Ablauf beschrieben, wie eine Kontrolle aussehen kann. Die Wichtig-Tuer lassen dann die Passage mit der freundlichen Begrüßung weg und fangen gleich mit den Worten: Fischereiaufsicht, Ausweiskontrolle an, oder noch schlimmer.

Ich hatte schon weiter vorne beschrieben, dass ich einem freundlichen Wort gegenüber jederzeit aufgeschlossen bin und dass ich auch nichts gegen Kontrollen durch die, sagen wir mal "amtlichen" Fischereiaufseher habe. Kann mir der Aufseher seine Legimität nachweisen, weise ich mich selbstverständlich auch aus.

Meine Aussagen bezogen sich lediglich auf die sich berufen gefühlten Selfmade-Aufseher ala Vereinsmitglied Pimpelhuber, die meinen, dass sie durch Ihre Vereinszugehörigkeit auch gleichzeitig das Recht der Fischereiaufsicht mit erworben haben. Gegen die geht mein Anliegen, nicht gegen die, die es auch dürfen. Schließlich ist das ja ihre Aufagbe.
Und wer kontrollieren darf, ist z.B. im Niedersächsischen Fischereigesetz für uns hier geregelt. Das gemeine Vereinsmitglied zählt jedenfalls nicht zu dem Personenkreis.

Wahrscheinlich reden wir hier nur ein wenig aneinander vorbei, meinen aber das gleiche. Natürlich bin ich dafür, dass Schwarzanglern das Handwerk gelegt wird und das die Bestimmungen eingehalten werden. Natürlich muß das auch kontrolliert werden, aber bitte nur von denen, die das auch dürfen.
Die berechtigten Aufseher, die mich bislang kontrolliert haben, haben sich bislang alle so verhalten, wie es auch von ihnen verlangt wird - sie haben sich vorher ausgewiesen und sich mir gegenüber zu erkennen gegeben. 
Stutzig werde ich immer nur dann, wenn ich nach der Berechtigung zur Kontrolle fragen muß. 
Das Gespräch, dass Du in Deinem Post angedeutet hast, ist doch auch ganz OK. Fragt mich jemand freundlich, bekommt er auch ne freundliche Antwort. Hab doch nichts zu verbergen. Will der "gute" Kontrolleur dann meine Papiere immer noch sehen, weißt er sich vorher auch aus. 
Und wie diese Ausweise auszusehen haben, ist auch beschrieben. Irgend ein Vereinsdokument interessiert mich da nicht.
Ich fühle mich ja auch nicht berufen, jeden Autofahrer, der vor meiner Wohnung parkt, aufgrund meines Mietvertrages zu kontrollieren. Der würde mir auch was husten.

Mein Fazit: Nix gegen Kontrolle, aber nur von denen, die es dürfen. Alle anderen haben sich bitte im Rahmen ihrer Möglichkeiten zu bewegen.


----------



## gründler (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

Du hast ja Recht,aber da nicht jeder Aufseher Rund um die Uhr am Gewässer sein kann.Ist es schon Ok wenn Vereinsmitglieder das ein oder andere Auge auf das wirft,was auch immer da so am Gewässer geschieht.Das sie nicht die gleichen Rechte haben wie ein Aufseher oder andere Aufsichtspersonen etc.ist völlig klar.Aber wenn jemand meint da könnte was nicht mit Rechten Dingen zu gehen,dann finde ich es Ok wenn man mal höflich Nachfragt oder Nachhakt ob das Ok ist was der jenige da treibt.

Natürlich darf nicht jeder Hans Kunz einen auf Dicke Hose machen.Aber wenn sagen wir mal ein Mitglied meint da ist was faul,dann darf er auch gern nach Papieren fragen.Nicht Ruten oder Sachen kontrollieren.Aber Papiere zeigen lassen ist bei Vermutung der Schwarzangelei oder nicht erlaubte Erlaubnis(für das jeweilige Gewässer)in Ordnung.Sollte sich dann der Verdacht verhärten,so muß er dann natürlich einen für den Bereich zuständigen Fischereiaufseher oder die Polizei,oder wenn vorhanden die Wasspo anrufen.Wir arbeiten hier sehr gut mit der Wasspo zusammen,und die müßen jeden Vorfall der gemeldet wird nachgehen(wie auch die Polizei).

Nix für ungut aber wir meinen beide das gleiche bloß mit bißchen andere Meinung,aber das ist ja auch Ok so.Ich verurteile Dich ja nicht dafür.Schreibe ja für die Allgemeinheit.lg


----------



## LAC (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

Nun habe ich in mein leben auch schon viel am gewässer erlebt und kannte auch reichlich fischereiaufseher, die nur ein stück papier vom verein hatten - sie haben nicht nur geangelt am gewässer, sondern gleichzeitig auch jeden kontrolliert, da sie ja für recht und ordnung zu sorgen hatten. Auch wenn sie nichts in der hand hatten, ausser dieses stück papier vom verein, habe ich festgestellt, dass immer die selben fischereiaufseher,  probleme bekamen. Ihnen fehlte etwas, was die anderen hatten. Und bei den gesprächen am runden tisch, mussten sie sich selbst noch verteidigen und sagten, ich hatte doch recht - ja das hatte sie auch, jedoch durch ihr nicht richtiges verhalten, traten immer bei ihnen probleme auf bis hin zu blaue augen. Alles erlebt und sogar ein grosseinsatz von der polizei mit 5 mannschaftswagen.
Wie sagt man so schön, wie man in den wald brüllt, so schallt es zurück.
Jeder normale mensch, zeigt seine angelerlaubnis vor, und wird man dumm angemacht vom kontrollmann, dann kann man eine beschwerde einreichen, bei der zuständigen behörde bzw. beim angelverein und wenn er rambo spielt auch eine anzeige machen.

Die richtigen probleme treten ja erst dann ein, wenn keine angelerlaubnis vorhanden ist, denn dann muss man mit fingerspitzengefühl arbeiten und sollte die polizei um hilfe bitten, wenn man merkt es köntten probleme auftreten - sonst kann man schnell unter die räder kommen. 
Und irgenwo habe ich ja auch schon hier im board gelesen, dass angler mit schein, belästigt wurden von diesen kontrollmänner, mehrmals am tage verlagte er von ihnen die papiere zu zeigen - konnten kaum angeln - und als stärkung hatte er sein "kampfhund" bei sich ohne leine, der durch worten den angler in schach hielt. Bei solchen kontrollen,  da muss der kontrollmann aufpassen, dass der hund nicht waidmännisch getötet wird, wie der angler es gelernt hat - etwas hart, aber kopflose rambos müssen erst blut sehen, bis sie es verstehen, was ihnen schwerfällt, da sie es nicht verstehen können.


----------



## angel.maus (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

Nabend "Männers"

also man kann es sich auch schwer machen .
Wenn ich ein problem hab dann wend ich mich an den LAV sachsen-anhalt în Halle oder die untere Fischereibehörde in wohnort nähe.

ist das beste als auf hören sagen zu achten.

gruß angel.maus#h


----------



## Fischpaule (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

@angel.maus
Das wäre doch viel zu langweilig....:m


----------



## arno (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Wo steht denn, dass es erlaubt ist? #c
> 
> Fragen können mich die Vereinsmitglieder gerne und oft. Sie bekommen auch eine Antwort. Das einzige, was sie nicht bekommen, sind meine Angelpapiere.
> Klar steht es ihnen frei, bei begründetem Verdacht auf Schwarzfischerei oder Verstoß gegen Fischerei- und Naturschutzgesetze, die Strafverfolgungsbehörden einzuschalten, nur weiß ich mich dann auch entsprechend zu wehren.
> ...



Da das Vereinsmitglied die gleichen Rechte wie jeder andere im Verein hat , darf dieser Dich auch kontrollieren.
Es sei denn ist ist ausdrücklich in der Satzung festgelegt, wie so etwas gehandhabt wird.
Ich kann Dich aber verstehen , wenn Du sagst, der will sich nur aufspielen.
Ich an dem seine Stelle, würde dann auch lieber jemand bescheid geben, der dort auch mit Ausweis kontrollieren darf.
Aber irgend wie hört sich das auch so an, als ob man auch dem Vereinsfischereiaufseher nicht seine Papiere zeigen muß.

Ich selbst bin auch Vereinsfischereiaufseher und wenn mir mal einer den Ausweis nicht zeigen will, dann zucke ich die Schultern und ruf die Polizei an.
Dann liegt für mich eben ein schwerer Verdacht der Wilddieberei vor.
Dann kommen die auch vorbei.
Oder auch nicht!#q


----------



## angel.maus (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

@Fischpaule
Was ist daran langweilig ,also ich mag keinen ärger haben.
Und wenn einer kommt und will mich kontrollieren und der ist allein oder ist kein Staatlicher Aufseher oder die Polizei) kann er gleich wieder abtraben.
und hier von wegen die Angeln im Auto kontrollieren ,
was geht den an was in meinen Auto liegt!!!!

Als Frau muß man eh immer ein bischen aufpassen,grad weil ich viel allein angle.

Gruß maus


----------



## Fischpaule (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

@angel.maus
Ich meine ja das selber nachschauen in den Gesetzen, da macht man lieber ein Thema auf und beschäftigt viele Leute :q

...übrigens, wenn du mal in Brandenburg angeln gehst und von mir kontrollierst wirst (rein hypothetisch) und mir nicht deinen Kofferraum zeigst, begehst du eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und ich muss dir gaaaaanz viel Ärger machen |supergri

#h


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

@ arno

Ich weiß nicht, ob wir vielleicht ein wenig an einander vorbeireden und doch vom Grunde her der gleichen Meinung sind.

Ich rede davon, dass ich an einem Gewässer als Gastangler fische. Da weiß ich dann nicht, was in der Satzung des Vereins steht, an dessen Gewässer ich fische. Ich weiß dann auch nicht, wer dort Vereinsaufseher ist. Die kennen mich dort nicht, und ich kenne die Vereinsmitglieder nicht. So ist es dann eigentlich logisch, dass eine Kontrolle dann im Laufe des Tages ansteht.

Es geht mir hauptsächlich darum, dass mich an fremden Gewässern nicht jedes x-beliebige Vereinsmitglied des dort ansässigen Vereins kontrollieren darf.
Die, die es dürfen, weisen sich ja auch mit amtlichen Abzeichen und Ausweisen aus. 
Selbstverständlich lasse ich mich von denen auch kontollieren.

Ich weiß ja auch, dass Schwarzangler und auch solche Angler, die irgendwann mal durch Handauflegen in den Besitz ihrer Lizenz gekommen sind, ein großes Problem an unseren Gewässern darstellen. Viele Angler schalten und walten am Gewässer wie sie wollen und scheren sich einen Dreck um Bestimmungen oder den schonenden Umgang mit Kreatur und Natur.

So lange aber die Fischereiaufsicht strikt nach Gesetz geregelt ist und dieser Umstand öfters dazu führt, dass mangels Masse, dieser Personenkreis nicht permanent vor Ort sein kann, haben alle die, die nicht Aufsichtsberechtigt sind lediglich die Möglichkeit, sich an diese Personen zu wenden, um einen vermeintlichen Mißstand abzustellen, bzw. Kontrollen durchführen zu lassen. 

Das ist der Weg, den ich einhalte, wenn mir an meinem Vereinsgewässer etwas nicht koscher vorkommt. Die Möglichkeit, den anderen direkt anzuzeigen bliebe mir ja auch noch als letztes Mittel.


----------



## FisherMan66 (17. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*



Fischpaule schrieb:


> Ich meine ja das selber nachschauen in den Gesetzen, da macht man lieber ein Thema auf und beschäftigt viele Leute :q




|good:

Und jetzt sag ich auch nix mehr zu dem Thema. Meine Hände schmerzen schon fast und die Tastatur ist kurz vorm Glühen. :q


----------



## gründler (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

Na dann haben wir ja wieder mal ein Thema zum Fischereiaufseher Gesetze und alles was damit zu tun hat abgeschlossen.Zum 10 oder 20 mal,und wie immer die gleichen Fragen und Antworten und Diskus,um sich danach wieder Lieb zu haben#6 lg


----------



## angel.maus (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

@fischpaule
_...übrigens, wenn du mal in Brandenburg angeln gehst und von mir kontrollierst wirst (rein hypothetisch) und mir nicht deinen Kofferraum zeigst, begehst du eine Ordnungswidrigkeit und ich muss dir gaaaaanz viel Ärger machen._

Na nur mal so rein hypothetisch -wenn du mich kontrollieren würdest . 
Mein Auto ist privateigentum und geht dir nen Feuchten an
P:S: Dann nehm ich meinen Hund mit und dann möchtest du mein Auto garantiert nicht mehr kontrollieren

Gruß maus#6


----------



## Fischpaule (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

Ach was, ich komme ja mit meinem Haustier, und dann ist dein Hund weg :q


----------



## angel.maus (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

@Fischpaule

Uuuuuhhhhh na da bekomme ich jetzt aber Aaaangst.
Na eines solltest du wissen ich bin Köchin und wenn du mit deinem Haustier kommst gibts Kroko Staek am offnen Feuer.
mmmhhhh echt lecker.....:q

gruß maus


----------



## Fischpaule (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

.......:q #6 
So lange ich auch was abbekomme und du noch ne Flasche Wein dabei hast....


----------



## angel.maus (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

_So lange ich auch was abbekomme und du noch ne Flasche Wein dabei hast...._
@Fischpaule
Na ich denk mal ne Keule wird schon abfallen ,mein Hund möcht ja auch was abhaben:q.
Und den Wein mußt du dir selber organisieren bei mir gibts keinen Alkohol (muß noch Auto fahren)
Gruß maus


----------



## Fischpaule (18. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*



angel.maus schrieb:


> Und den Wein mußt du dir selber organisieren bei mir gibts keinen Alkohol (muß noch Auto fahren)
> Gruß maus



....geradezu vorbildlich#6


----------



## LAC (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*

....geradezu vorbildlich#6

denn einer muss ja den klaren kopf behalten 
Schade - ich habe mich schon auf eine schöne runde gefreut mit wein und kroko steck, hinterm kofferraum ohne angelschein.


----------



## Fischpaule (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*



Lydum Art Center schrieb:


> ....geradezu vorbildlich#6
> 
> denn einer muss ja den klaren kopf behalten
> Schade - ich habe mich schon auf eine schöne runde gefreut mit wein und kroko steck, hinterm kofferraum ohne angelschein.




...und ich dachte schon an eine ordnungswidrige Tierschau mit Hund und Kroko im hypothetisch feuchten Privateigentum einer Köchin.
Ich glaub es war zu viel Wein heut Abend im Spiel...

#h


----------



## arno (19. Oktober 2007)

*AW: Wer darf Kontrollen durchführen (Fischereiaufseher)?*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> @ arno
> 
> Ich weiß nicht, ob wir vielleicht ein wenig an einander vorbeireden und doch vom Grunde her der gleichen Meinung sind.
> 
> ...



Moin Fisherman.
Ich denke mal wir meinen schon das gleiche.
Ein vernünftiges Vereinsmitglied wird auch nicht ohne triftigen Grund nach den Papieren fragen.
Da liegt halt die Betonung auf Vernünftig!


----------

